# Muzzles



## ozzygirl (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi all

This is my first post but i have been viewing this site for ages and have been very impressed by how friendly everyone is.

I am a relatively new mobile groomer based in South Australia and have gained lots of information and tips by reading the posts on here so thank you all.

My reason for breaking my radio silence is this, I attempted to clip the nails of a crazy jack russel this morning who whizzed round and took a chunk out of my finger after clipping only 2 nails, not having any very small muzzles i got someone to hold the little devil and tried again but alas he got loose and took another chunk out of my hand it was then i decided enough was enough and told the owner that i wasnt prepared to be bitten anymore and she would need to take him to the vet to be sedated. The owner thought the whole thing was very amusing which annoyed me more than getting bitten. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for muzzeling very small dogs like jack russels, pomeranians and shih tzu's.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

They make tiny muzzles for small dogs - 
http://www.healthypets.com/nydogmusm.html

That's just an example, I don't know any details about the particular product. You can usually find them in any pet supply store.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Another solution if you dont have a muzzle that small avalible to you is you make a muzzle out of gauze or small rope. You tie the gauze in a knot on the top of thier muzzle and then a knot at the bottom of thier muzzle and then behind thier head.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

You can also use a slip lead as a makeshift muzzle.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Shoelaces, too, make good makeshift muzzles.

I wouldn't even call a muzzle for a JTR a very small muzzle. Usually a small or a medium. They come in all sizes. At work, we have muzzles that are no bigger around than my thumb (XXS), and ones that look like they could fit a horse's head (5XL). I've even seen muzzles for ferrets in some supply catalogs!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky.

Dogs that I've owned that don't like their nails clipped or ears cleaned or don't like baths have practiced passive resistance. Bathing my late, great lab was like washing a truck while it's in gear. It took a large yard and a very long hose - maybe a couple of teenagers to handle crowd control while I did the actual dog-washing.

I would have a serious issue with a dog that tried to bite me, but I understand it's a lot different when it's not your dog.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Luckily Roxxy doesn't bite...she just won't stay still...unless Dr Moss is doing it an she can look at him. Otherwise it takes to techs and me to get her nails trimmed. I wish I could do them myself but she is the tasmanian devil incarnate when it comes to her feet.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Try Petedge.com online


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Shih Tzus (and pugs, english bulldogs, bostons, pekes, etc.) are next to impossible to muzzle as they hardly have any snout. Some with slightly less flat faces can be muzzled with a shoelace, but mostly at the vets, if we need to restrain a brachycephalic breed, the one doing the holding wears the heavy leather cat gloves.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

At the clinic I am interning at, they actually have muzzles made for brachycephalic dogs. They are called pug muzzles, not sure if thats just what everyone at this clinic calls them or if that is what they are actually called. They look similar to a cat muzzle except I think it is a little longer and bigger. I have seen it used and it does cover the dogs eyes.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

You learn something new every day. 

The only flaw I can see with that is the biggest problem we have with brachy's possibly nipping and needing a muzzle is for eye related problems. Tear tests & stains & stuff like that. 

We recently had a small shih tzu in who needed eye drops, and the only way the vet could get them in was to let the dog bite onto the handle of a comb. It was the only time he kept his head still enough.  I wonder how the owner made out with him.


----------



## ozzygirl (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Thanks for all your comments. 

I have ordered a couple of different muzzels to try including a small plastic cage one and an elizabethan collar type for when i just cant get one to fit. 

I am hoping that these will save my hands in future from the rare time when i get a savage beast to fend off.

Thanks again


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

You could use a nylon stocking in a figure 8 around the muzzle & tied at the back of the neck.


----------

